# [SOLVED]libexiv2 i ufraw

## magnum_pl

Mam taki trochę dziwny problem. Uruchamiając ufraw dostaje błąd że nie może załadować biblioteki libexiv2.so.4 , odpalając ufraw z konta root'a bez problemu działa. Problem zaczął się po aktualizacji exiv2 do wersji 0.18. W katalogu /usr/lib jest tylko libexiv2.so.5.2.0 wiec zrobiłem sobie linka jako libexiv2.so.4 i po tym ufraw z konta użytkownika daje "naruszenie ochrony pamięci" a z pod root'a dalej działa. 

Skasowałem też plik konfiguracyjny ufraw ale nic to nie dało. 

Ufraw z exiv2 w wersji 0.17.1 działał bez problemu z konta użytkownika

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Dodam że ten sam ufraw odpalany jako plugin gimpa z konta użytkownika odpala się bez problemu. 

Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł o co w tym chodzi?

Nie wklejam żadnych plików .conf bo skoro z roota chodzi to nie widzę sensu, chyba że o czymś nie wiem. (zresztą nie wiem jakie w takim dziwnym przypadku)

Chyba że coś innego ma na takie zachowanie wpływ bo exiv2 zaktualizował się przy aktualizacji systemu?

----------

## caruso

Witam,

proponuje usunąć symlinka i zeemergować ufraw ewentualnie 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## magnum_pl

Dzięki za odzew ale niestety to już robiłem zanim napisałem posta.    :Sad:  , przekompilowalem ufraw, dcraw, exif2, revdep-rebuild nic nie wykazał.

----------

## dziadu

A tak dla formalności:

```
source /etc/profile

env-update
```

Co pokazuje 

```
ldd /usr/bin/ufraw
```

?

Jesteś pewien, że odpalasz to samo ufraw? Może masz gdzieś wcześniej w PATH inną binarkę, spróbuj /usr/bin/ufraw bezpośrednio.

----------

## magnum_pl

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jesteś pewien, że odpalasz to samo ufraw? Może masz gdzieś wcześniej w PATH inną binarkę, spróbuj /usr/bin/ufraw bezpośrednio.

 

O kurcze, ale gafę palnąłem   :Embarassed:  , miałem drugie ufraw w /usr/local/bin/ wersję kompilowaną ręcznie ze źródeł z czasów kiedy raportowałem pewien problem z nim i właśnie teraz sobie o tym przypomniałem dzięki Tobie. 

Dzięki za pomoc i przepraszam za zamieszanie.

----------

## dziadu

Mam dar jasnowidzenia  :Smile: 

----------

## Bialy

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Mam dar jasnowidzenia 

 

A numery na lotka też podajesz  :Question:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dziadu

Też, ostatnio padły w Dużym Lotku:

```
Losowanie    Data    L1    L2    L3    L4    L5    L6 

4676    2009-04-09   18    19    24    39    44    48 

4675    2009-04-07   18    20    22    27    45    49 

4674    2009-04-04   7     10    22    26    32    38 

4673    2009-04-02   1      6    11    20    44    46
```

Więcej na http://www.lotto.csa.pl/index.php?akcja=w_wd

 :Smile: 

----------

## Bialy

Bardziej mi chodziło o przyszłe losowania, a nie które były  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dziadu

Tamte też mam, ale mam umowę z Totkiem, że oni mają pierwszeństwo do ich publikowania. Zrobili nawet takie specjalne maszyny, co w efektowny sposób je wyświetlają. Zatem, musisz niestety do soboty poczekać na nie.

dziadu  :Very Happy: 

----------

